# Rockler kits



## Xander (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi. Newbie questions so apologies if they seems stupid.

There is a Rockler not too far from me and I was in there for the first time last friday. I noticed they have quite a selection of pen kits but as I was in a hurry and not looking for pen stuff  , I didn't take a good look.

My question is... Are the Rockler pen kits sourced from another supplier and re-branded? If so, who is the supplier?

What is the quality of these kits?

This one is perhaps harder, What names (styles) are the Rockler kits otherwise known as ? Example, the Rockler Manhattan Ballpoint Pen Hardware Kit is also the ...????? by (what supplier) ???

Reason I'm asking is... I want to try a few kits to see what I like before placing a large order and I thought it's nice to be able to see what I'm getting before I hand over cash. So, if say, I get a "Manhatten" and like it and want to order ... 20 kits, who else might have the same kit (under a different name) for cheaper online.

Thanks.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 22, 2012)

Rockler kits come from a couple of different sources.  CSUSA and Berea,  There might be more.  ABout the best way to buy from rockler is if you have a 20% or more off coupon and you buy one kit at a time.


----------



## mb007 (Feb 22, 2012)

The "manhattan" kit at Rockler is their name on the "sierra" style of kits. You can get this kit at lots of places under various names:

Exotic Blanks carries both the sierra and the diplomat
Berea Hardwoods carries the sierra 
Woodturningz has the mesa
PSI has the gatsby (this one is finial twist I believe)
Craft Supplies calls it the sienna I think.
(I'm sure there are more, I just listed the few that came to mind without having to do research!)

Check out the library on here as well - there are a couple of pen kit references that give bushing/tube measurements. It's a good list to look through and see more examples of the same kit/different name phenomenon.

For what it's worth, I'm wondering if Rockler changed their supplier when they changed the name from "sierra" to "manhattan". The packaging is completely different, and it now says it's made in China instead of Taiwan. It could just be different packaging though.


----------



## Xander (Feb 22, 2012)

mb007 said:


> The "manhattan" kit at Rockler is their name on the "sierra" style of kits. You can get this kit at lots of places under various names:
> 
> Exotic Blanks carries both the sierra and the diplomat
> Berea Hardwoods carries the sierra
> ...


 
Thanks for the info. Like I siad I didn't look closely at Rockler but I seem to remember their kits are in bags with "Rockler" headers. That's why I asked who their supplier was. 

I'll have to do some major research on this soon because I want to get away from Slimlines and start doing better kits. Just got the slimlines and cheap blanks to try my hand. Done 2 (WOW) and the are pretty good so I feel confident at doing better things.


----------



## abaum (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that many of the providers of pen kits are sourcing from the same manufacturers.  I've seen too many variations of the same kit show up under different names at the same time. While some companies may manufacture their own, I think most really just provide the specs to a contract manufacturer.  Similar to the way Apple outsources the manufacturing of the iPod, etc.  That same manufacturer then makes a slight variation and sells it to someone else.

My suggestion would be to buy a few from Rockler and see if you like them.  If so, continue with them.  If not, try someone else's.  

Adam


----------



## LL Woodworks (Feb 24, 2012)

Rockler is great if you need a kit for a quick build - but they are expensive! I've found that between Beartooth Woods, CSUSA, Arizona Silhouette and Berea Hardwoods I can get almost anything I need and in a few days.


----------



## pfbarney (Feb 24, 2012)

The Rockler in Atlanta has several of their kits on clearance right now due to re-naming.  Easier to sell them cheap than to re-bag them I guess.  I'm not sure if they're doing the same at all Rockler stores, but I picked up 9 of their Round Top Pens for $1.80 each as well as some others for similar prices.


----------

